# wish I knew what the sword was for



## CuervoGold

Hi everybody, 

I have a grammar doubt due to translating a song ("Name written in water" - Cass McCombs). These are the lines:

_In the very center of my Soul 
Is an Eye from which emerges a sword 
I just wish I knew what the sword *was* for 
_
I suppose that, although it reads "was", it is actually referring to the present: "Ojalá supiera para qué *sirve* la espada". I guess it's a kind of subjunctive rather than a past expression, isn't it?

My question is, how would I express the same idea if I wanted to refer to the past? Let me rewrite the lines of the song:

_In the very center of my Soul 
Was an Eye from which emerged a sword 
I just wish I knew what the sword ?????  (_From the present, I want to express that I want to know what the sword was for in the past). "Ojalá supiera para qué *servía* esa espada".  

How would I express that idea with "I just wish I knew..."?

Hope I made myself clear. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## The Newt

I just wish I *had known* what the sword was for.


----------



## CuervoGold

Hi The Newt!

But I don't want to express the idea that "Ojalá hubiera sabido (en el pasado) para qué servía la espada".

I would like to express it from the very present: now it's my great desire to know what that sword was for (ojalá supiera para qué servía esa espada).

Let me give you other examples (in Spanish, nevertheless):

- Ojalá supiera ahora por qué me trataste tan mal en el pasado.
- Ojalá supiera ahora mismo por qué te fuiste ayer de la fiesta tan repentinamente.


----------



## The Newt

CuervoGold said:


> Hi The Newt!
> 
> But I don't want to express the idea that "Ojalá hubiera sabido (en el pasado) para qué servía la espada".
> 
> I would like to express it from the very present: now it's my great desire to know what that sword was for (ojalá supiera para qué servía esa espada).
> 
> [...].



We would say "I just wish I knew what the sword was for," and the context would tell us that we were referring to an actual past situation.


----------



## SevenDays

CuervoGold said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have a grammar doubt due to translating a song ("Name written in water" - Cass McCombs). These are the lines:
> 
> _In the very center of my Soul
> Is an Eye from which emerges a sword
> I just wish I knew what the sword *was* for
> _
> I suppose that, although it reads "was", it is actually referring to the present: "Ojalá supiera para qué *sirve* la espada". I guess it's a kind of subjunctive rather than a past expression, isn't it?
> 
> My question is, how would I express the same idea if I wanted to refer to the past? Let me rewrite the lines of the song:
> 
> _In the very center of my Soul
> Was an Eye from which emerged a sword
> I just wish I knew what the sword ?????  (_From the present, I want to express that I want to know what the sword was for in the past). "Ojalá supiera para qué *servía* esa espada".
> 
> How would I express that idea with "I just wish I knew..."?
> 
> Hope I made myself clear. Thank you in advanced.



Yes, you'd call "was" subjunctive, though understand that it's not the _word_ that's subjunctive (the English subjunctive is not a morphological category, as it is in Spanish), but rather its_ use_. So, as subjunctive, "was" in _I just wish I knew what the sword *was*_ for expresses "subjunctive modality" ("doubt") and not grammatical time, which is why "was" appears in a context that is clearly "present time" (and the same thing is true of "knew"). If you want to focus on the _factuality_ of the sword (whatever its "use" is), you can shift "was" to "is" (_I just wish I knew what the sword* is *for_), and this works because the overall sentence remains "subjunctive" (the governing clause still is "I wish I *knew*"). What's less likely (perhaps) is the use of "were" in place of "was" (_I wish I knew what the sword were for_), because "subjunctive were" is much more commonly used in contrary-to-fact constructions (i.e. _If I *were* king = I'm not king_). Now, suppose you shift the sentence to the past (_I wish I *had known*_); "was" can remain unchanged (in other words, it doesn't have to shift back to "had been") because the speaker focuses on the _factuality_ of something not known to him (he assumes the sword _was_ used for something; he just doesn't know what that _was_):_ I just wish I had known what the sword *was* for_.


----------



## CuervoGold

Guau, muchas gracias por la explicación, SevenDays. Creo que ya lo he entendido mejor, no se trata de tiempo sino de modalidad (supongo que mi confusión viene porque en español hay que decir forzosamente "de qué servía la espada" (pasado) o "de qué sirve la espada (presente), pero no utilizamos el subjuntivo después de "ojalá supiera...". 

Y gracias también a The Newt por la explicación.


----------



## chileno

En vez de "de que servía" uds. usan "para que servía"?


----------



## CuervoGold

¡Hola Chileno! Yo diría que ambas son correctas en el castellano de España, pero quizá hay un matiz y es que la primera ("para qué servía") tiene sentido de utilidad de un objeto, mientras que "de qué servía" parece más bien algo similar a "qué sentido tenía la espada".

Es decir, para preguntar por la utilidad de un objeto, qué es lo que se hace con él--- ¿Para qué sirve X?

Para preguntar la finalidad o sentido de algo --- ¿De qué sirve X?


----------



## CuervoGold

Creo que en el anterior post, concretamente el número 6, he puesto "de qué sirve la espada", pero en realidad tendría que haber puesto "para qué sirve la espada". Sorry, Chileno.

Te lo explico mejor:

- ¿Para qué te sirvió esa espada? Para atacar al enemigo.
- ¿De qué te sirvió esa espada, si no alcanzaste al enemigo? No me sirvió de nada.

(Perdón por los ejemplos tan bélicos que he puesto).


----------



## IMD90

CuervoGold said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have a grammar doubt due to translating a song ("Name written in water" - Cass McCombs). These are the lines:
> 
> _In the very center of my Soul
> Is an Eye from which emerges a sword
> I just wish I knew what the sword *was* for
> _
> I suppose that, although it reads "was", it is actually referring to the present: "Ojalá supiera para qué *sirve* la espada". I guess it's a kind of subjunctive rather than a past expression, isn't it?
> 
> My question is, how would I express the same idea if I wanted to refer to the past? Let me rewrite the lines of the song:
> 
> _In the very center of my Soul
> Was an Eye from which emerged a sword
> I just wish I knew what the sword ?????  (_From the present, I want to express that I want to know what the sword was for in the past). "Ojalá supiera para qué *servía* esa espada".
> 
> How would I express that idea with "I just wish I knew..."?
> 
> Hope I made myself clear. Thank you in advanced.


El imperfecto de subjuntivo, SUPIERA, tiene connotaciones de *presente*, *pasado *o *futuro*, y además recordar su origen en el *indiocativo como el tiempo es pasado SERVÍA y la acción de saber no se ha realizado se usa el subjuntivo*


----------



## chileno

Hola CuervoGold:

Perfecto.

Yo traduzco la frase original en inglés "_I just wish I knew what the sword *was* for" a "Ojalá supiera para qué era la espada"

Quizás esté equivocado.
_


----------



## CuervoGold

Hola Chileno,

Creo que *no puede tener sentido de pasado en este caso concreto*. Fíjate en los versos anteriores:
_In the very center of my Soul 
*Is* an Eye from which* emerges* a sword 
_
Es como una especie de subjuntivo, no de pasado. Eso es lo que he deducido de mirar webs y de lo que me habéis explicado en este hilo. Lo curioso es que no coincide con el español, porque en nuestro idioma tienes que decir forzosamente "ojalá supiera para qué *es / era* la espada", pero no "para que *fuera *la espada" (sí, sé que no es correcto, pero lo he escrito adrede porque me ayuda a entender el valor subjuntivo que tiene el "was" en inglés, en esta frase en concreto).

Te pongo otros ejemplos que he visto en internet, con sus respectivas traducciones según he podido leer:

_I'd love to go to the black market, if I only knew where it *was*! - Si pudiera saber tan solo dónde *está *este mercado negro, ¡iría con gusto!

If I only knew who I *was*. *-* Ojalá *supiera* quién soy yo._


----------



## chileno

CuervoGold:

Ask the natives...


----------



## IMD90

CuervoGold said:


> Hola Chileno,
> 
> Creo que *no puede tener sentido de pasado en este caso concreto*. Fíjate en los versos anteriores:
> _In the very center of my Soul
> *Is* an Eye from which* emerges* a sword
> _
> Es como una especie de subjuntivo, no de pasado. Eso es lo que he deducido de mirar webs y de lo que me habéis explicado en este hilo. Lo curioso es que no coincide con el español, porque en nuestro idioma tienes que decir forzosamente "ojalá supiera para qué *es / era* la espada", pero no "para que *fuera *la espada" (sí, sé que no es correcto, pero lo he escrito adrede porque me ayuda a entender el valor subjuntivo que tiene el "was" en inglés, en esta frase en concreto).
> 
> Te pongo otros ejemplos que he visto en internet, con sus respectivas traducciones según he podido leer:
> 
> _I'd love to go to the black market, if I only knew where it *was*! - Si pudiera saber tan solo dónde *está *este mercado negro, ¡iría con gusto!
> 
> If I only knew who I *was*. *-* Ojalá *supiera* quién soy yo._


Ojalá supiera quién soy yo
Ojalá supiera quién era yo
Ojalá supiera quién sería yo en otra vida
Ojalá supiera quién seré yo en 10 años.


----------



## CuervoGold

Hola IMD90! Interesante aportación. Ahora me ha hecho dudar si en español se podría traducir el verso de la canción como "ojalá supiera para qué *serviría* esa espada". Me suena un poco raro, no obstante, poner el condicional detrás del subjuntivo "supiera".

En cualquier caso, ¿no te parece que tiene valor de presente en la canción? "Ojalá supiera para qué sirve esa espada".


----------



## chileno

Repito, por qué no te sirve "Ojalá supiera para que *era *la espada"?

Por qué te suena mal?


----------



## Ciprianus

Solo desearía haber sabido para que era la espada.


----------



## CuervoGold

Hola de nuevo,

Pues me suena mal porque los dos versos anteriores están en presente:

_Justo en el centro de mi alma
Se encuentra un Ojo, desde el cual surge una espada
Ojalá supiera para qué *¿servía? *esa espada_

Me suena más natural y en consonancia con los versos anteriores "*sirve*". Es decir, que si está hablando en los versos anteriores de una situación presente, no le veo sentido a hablar del pasado en el último verso de la estrofa. Por eso considero que la traducción más correcta es "sirve", aunque en inglés ponga "was". Además, tal y como apuntaba *Sevendays*, tiene un sentido de modalidad dubitativa más que de pasado, si no lo entendí mal. Y como también apuntó *The Newt*, el contexto es lo que marca en este caso si hay que traducirlo como "sirve" o como "servía".


----------



## CuervoGold

No obstante lo anterior, se trata de una canción y, como tal, es interpretable. Solo quería apuntar que, en este caso concreto, no me suena bien traducir ese "was" literalmente al pasado, porque parece que el cantante está hablando de una situación actual (que dispone de una espada pero que no entiende cómo emplearla).

¡Gracias por vuestro interés y aportaciones, porque siempre me ayudan mucho!


----------



## IMD90

CuervoGold said:


> Hola IMD90! Interesante aportación. Ahora me ha hecho dudar si en español se podría traducir el verso de la canción como "ojalá supiera para qué *serviría* esa espada". Me suena un poco raro, no obstante, poner el condicional detrás del subjuntivo "supiera".
> 
> En cualquier caso, ¿no te parece que tiene valor de presente en la canción? "Ojalá supiera para qué sirve esa espada".


Of course, and that depends on the timing of the speaker and the knowledge you have about the sword.We have to remember that the present tense in Spanish has future connotations.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En este contexto, "to know what the sword is/was for" es saber para qué debe usarse la espada.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si lo quieres traducir al español, usa otro verbo. Nunca he visto que una canción se traduzca tan literalmente como intentas hacer.

Para mí está claro lo que dieron a entender los nativos, que iniciar diciendo "_I wish I *had known..." *_va a convertir en pretérito la oración completa, es decir que "was" dejará de ser subjuntivo y será preterito: "servía".


----------



## chileno

O sea que para ti MiguelitOOO todo estriba en que está muy literal? Pero que entiendes que "era" significa "servía"? Eso es todo?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Estamoa apartándonos del texto original, que dice "I wish I _knew_", no "I wish I _had known_". Entonces "was" usa el tiempo pasado del indicativo en paralelo con "knew".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

chileno said:


> O sea que para ti MiguelitOOO todo estriba en que está muy literal? Pero que entiendes que "era" significa "servía"? Eso es todo?


Lo que entiendo es que CuervoGold desea que exista en el idioma inglés un equivalente para cada uno de los tiempos verbales y compuestos que tenemos en el español. Y eso es imposible.
Debe adoptar una frase que los nativos consideren esté redactada en tiempo pasado, y no tratar de forzar el "was" a súper-was (más pretérito de lo que ya naturalmente es)


----------



## CuervoGold

No, no quiero ser literal. Al contrario: no se puede traducir igual al español, porque ese "was" tiene un valor subjuntivo, no de pasado (eso no lo sabía cuando abrí este hilo, por eso pedí ayuda, porque tenía dudas si el "was" era presente o pasado).

Sigo apostando por el "servir" en presente, sin más complicaciones: "ojalá supiera para qué *sirve *esa espada" (en consonancia con los versos anteriores).

Quizá otra opción más parecida a la idea  de la frase en inglés sería: "ojalá supiera para qué *podría servir* esa espada" (le da al "servir" cierta idea de subjuntivo).


Pero creo que, como apunta MiguelitOOO, tampoco hay que estar buscando la máxima literalidad, porque no existe una equivalencia total en este caso.


----------



## CuervoGold

Sprachliebhaber said:


> En este contexto, "to know what the sword is/was for" es saber para qué debe usarse la espada.




Gracias, es lo que he entendido yo también (usarse en general, no usarse en un momento del pasado).

Gracias de nuevo a todos por vuestro interés.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

De hecho, "was" es indicativo, no subjuntivo. Volviendo a la tercera línea de tu versión en el pasado, en #1, "I just wish [presente] I knew [pasado] what the sword was [pasado] for". "I wish I knew" se expresa con el subjuntivo en español, pero es indicativo en inglés.

Aquí no se trata de una espada física, es una metáfora de algo: está en su Alma, saliendo de un Ojo (con mayúsculas), y se pregunta qué pueda significar. Sugiero traducirla de esa manera (ya que no quieres ser literal).


----------

